# Wireles driver and wlan0??

## 181992

I have just installed DHCP on my computer but for some reason when ever I run ifconfig only eth0 and lo show up in the list. 

I do have wireless tools installed along with DHCP. I also had the computer connected to a wired network and I received a great internet connection. 

Why is the wlan0 (which is I think what supposed to show up for the wireless card) not showing up in the list, when I run ifconfig or iwconfig? I know that the wireless card works, because it worked automatically with Ubuntu? So why is it not showing up, do I need to use ndiswrapper?

Thanks

Josh

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Could you be a bit more specific...what kind of adapter, what version of kernel, encrypted or not, and so on. It's easier to help when folks know what you're dealing with.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## 181992

I am not sure exactly what your are referring to on most of that:

What do you mean by:

What kind of adapter?

Is it encrypted?

How do I find the kernel version?? 

Thanks for your help!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *josh22x wrote:*   

> I am not sure exactly what your are referring to on most of that:
> 
> What do you mean by:
> 
> What kind of adapter?
> ...

 

What kind of adapter=make/model of wireless adapter..ie Broadcom, Atheros, etc.

Encrypted...is your wireless access point encrypted using WPA or WEP?

find kernel version: uname -r

Hope that helps.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your lspci plz ?

----------

## 181992

Ok here you go: 

It is a a Realtek, I am pretty sure it is this one (Realtek RTL8180 PCI WirelessLAN Adapter).

No the wireless access point is not encrypted.

Kernel Version: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

The output of  lspci is:

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [KM400/A] Chipset Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)

00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Yamaha Corporation YMF-724F [DS-1 Audio Controller] (rev 03)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7 :Cool: 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01)

Thanks!

----------

## mjf55

A search of google suggests that you emerge net-wireless/rtl8180.  

```
emerge -v rtl8180
```

.  It is a masked by keyword build so do 

```
echo "net-wireless/rtl8180 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

I think that should do it.  Any further questions, come back.  If this does not work, we will need to look into your kernel and what is configured.

Post the output of 

```
uname -a
```

----------

## 181992

There is also a linux (red hat) driver contained on the driver CD would that be better than the windows driver (rtl8180)?

I will get back to you on the:

```
uname -a
```

----------

## 181992

There is also a linux (red hat) driver contained on the driver CD would that be better than the windows driver (rtl8180)?

It is: rtl8180_rh73.o - Should i use this instead of the rtl8180? - or will it make any difference?

[/code]

The output of uname -a is:

```
Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Mar 13 03:07:14 GMT 2008 i686 AMD At hlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## 181992

Ok I ran emerge rtl8180 after I ran echo "net-wireless/rtl81....etc"

The only problem is that there were multiple errors once it finished installing. It told me to see a certain file, but I forgot what file it said to look at....

Anyway, I downloaded a ebuild file for the driver, but I am not sure if it will work or not. Anyone have any ideas??

Thanks!!

----------

## mjf55

josh, based on your lspci, you have a linksys NC100 card, not a Realtek.  Where did you get the Realtex information from?

 *josh22x wrote:*   

> Ok here you go: 
> 
> It is a a Realtek, I am pretty sure it is this one (Realtek RTL8180 PCI WirelessLAN Adapter).
> 
> The output of  lspci is:
> ...

 

So, I assume that lspci is correct.  A Google search on NC100 Linux Driver says that is should be configured in the kernel.  It is a 'tulip' based card.  Make sure tulip is configured in the kernel.  Do 

```
grep TULIP /usr/src/linux/.config
```

check to see this is the output:

```

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_TULIP=y
```

  If not, set it and re-compile the kernel.

EDIT: Check out this link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4259765.html

----------

## 181992

"You said Set It and recompile the kernel"

How would I go about setting it??

----------

## mjf55

There are 2 ways.  One way is to run the --menuconfig switched as outlined in several howto's on updating the kernel.  On my laptop, and since I was new to Gentoo , I use this:

```
# genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/.config --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all
```

If you do not use genkernel then:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

```

Both of these assume the kernel ' .config' file is in /usr/src/linux.

In the menu you are presented, you will need to find tuplip and set it to *.  It's in device drivers-->network support -->ENET 10/100-->Tuplip

The other way is to edit /usr/src/linux/.config  (or whatever you have) and change them as I said earlier.

Read this excellent howto before you proceed http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

Remember to back up you /boot folder prior to doing this.

----------

## d2_racing

If you need help with the compilation of the kernel, just post here  :Smile: 

----------

## 181992

Ok, once I run menuconfig in genkernel and get the menu screen, how do I select the correct area to enable the TUPLIP thing? I assume that it would be under Networking somewhere??

Thanks

----------

## jcat

 *mjf55 wrote:*   

> josh, based on your lspci, you have a linksys NC100 card, not a Realtek.  Where did you get the Realtex information from?
> 
> 

 

That's a 10/100 NIC which indicates that it's the Ethernet NIC not the WiFi NIC.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## mjf55

josh, to quote myself...

 *mjf55 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In the menu you are presented, you will need to find tuplip and set it to *.  It's in device drivers-->network support -->ENET 10/100-->Tuplip

 

Follow these menu items.  start menuconfig as I mentioned before.

On the main page, look for device drivers.  bring the cursor down to hit and press enter.

Now you are on the device drivers page.  Bring the cursor down to network support and press enter.

Now you are on the network support page.  Bring the cursor down to ENET 10/100 and press enter.

Now you are on the ENET 10/100 page.  Bring the cursor to Tulip and press enter.

Now you are on the Tulip page.  Bring the cursor to Tulip family (probably the only thing on the page.  press SPACE BAR to select.  You should see an <*> in Tulip family and a bunch of cards with <M>.

Now you are all set.  exit a page at a time, select save when asked, and the start compiling the kernel

That should do it.  Any problems, just ask..........

----------

## 181992

ok, I did everything you said, and I am compiling the Kernel now.

However, when I got to the Tuplip settings it was already selected; therefore, I do not know if this will actually make any difference.

I will let you know though.

Thanks!

Josh

----------

